# Black and white pied mother + silver father?



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

I'm still getting my head around the genetics of colours... sorry!

I was just wondering what we could get from breeding our black and white pied, long haired girl with our silver boy (not long haired).

Thanks!

Also... LH is a recessive gene... is that correct?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

From what I've heard LH is recessive


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Strange... I think I've gone my genes mixed up.

My other boy and girl mated - neither long haired although the boy had a long haired sibling, and she had a long haired baby. Her sister slightly long haired sister had 2 long haired babies when mated with the same boy too...

I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Longhaired being recessive means that a mouse may carry the gene without expressing it. A longhaired mouse always has two copies of the gene, and in order for a pup to be longhaired, both parents had to have ONE or more copies of the gene. That means two standard-coated mice could produce longhaired babies if they are both carriers of the gene. If the buck has had longhaired pups before, he carries the gene. If the doe is longhaired, she has two copies of the gene. Together, you should on average get half longhaired mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

To answer your first question...

Black Piebald LH x Silver will get 100% Black babies - unless they carry something in common. That could be pretty much anything.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> To answer your first question...
> 
> Black Piebald LH x Silver will get 100% Black babies - unless they carry something in common. That could be pretty much anything.


Ah, I see. That would explain why some of my breeder friends litter (black pied x silver), got a few black and a few black pied, that must have been their 'something in common'! Thankyou! If I bred black pied to black (who carries pied), would that then produce 50% pied, 50% black? Or more pied?



Laigaie said:


> Longhaired being recessive means that a mouse may carry the gene without expressing it. A longhaired mouse always has two copies of the gene, and in order for a pup to be longhaired, both parents had to have ONE or more copies of the gene. That means two standard-coated mice could produce longhaired babies if they are both carriers of the gene. If the buck has had longhaired pups before, he carries the gene. If the doe is longhaired, she has two copies of the gene. Together, you should on average get half longhaired mice.


Yes! I think I got my head around this last night. We were not aware any of our mice had LH parents, we were just informed of colours. We had two brothers from one breeder (one LH, one not) and two sisters from another breeder (one slightly LH and one not). When we bred the non LH sister to the non LH brother, they produced 1 LH pup (14%), so they both must have had the recessive gene, 1 copy each (since their siblings were LH). When we bred the LH sister to the non LH brother, they had 2 LH pups (20%) which is because there was 2 copies of the gene coming from the mum, and 1 copy coming from the dad.

I'm starting to understand now! FINALLY! I'm going into 3rd year of Psychology at uni, and we have gone over human genetics in several modules and it always stumps me. I love biology, but have never been all that great at it - I understand things but when it comes to putting it into practice or talking about it, it all jumbles up in my brain!

People here have taught me more than my lecturers over the past 2 years. Good job!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

fayefleetwood said:


> Fantasia Mousery said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see. That would explain why some of my breeder friends litter (black pied x silver), got a few black and a few black pied, that must have been their 'something in common'! Thankyou! If I bred black pied to black (who carries pied), would that then produce 50% pied, 50% black? Or more pied?


Yes, that would give you 50% Black (all of which would carry Pied), and 50% Black Pied. Of course, that's just theoretically. You could end up with a litter of 10 where only 2 were Pied. But that would be unusual.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> fayefleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > Fantasia Mousery said:
> ...


YAY!  Thankyou!


----------

